# Spielevideos aufzeichnen



## der_schnitter (28. Dezember 2007)

Wie zeichnet ihr Videos in Computerspielen auf (mit welcher Software)?

Ich möchte ein paar Videos drehen und habe mir auch Fraps geholt,doch wenn ich eine Aufzeichnung starten will erscheint kurz eine weiße 1 am Bildschirmrand,es ruckelt kurz und dann passiert nichts weiter.Im Ordner von Fraps ist dann auch kein Video zu finden...

Welche Alternativen zu Fraps könnt ihr mir empfehlen oder vlt sogar mein Problem lösen?
(ich benutze die Gratisversion von Fraps)


----------



## Masher (28. Dezember 2007)

Ich zeichne sie mit der Vollversion von Fraps auf, dein Problem ist mir leider unbekannt, sry!


----------



## Piy (28. Dezember 2007)

ich denk auchma es liegt an der kosenlosen version, bei mir gings damit auch nich ^^
nichma screenys oô


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

Die könntest zur Not mal Hypercam ausprobieren.


----------



## porgatorie (29. Dezember 2007)

Du kannst auch das Tool Game Cam in der Lite für *$9.95* oder die Pro für *$24.95* benutzen. Beide Versionen sind Shareware und lassen sich auch ohne registrierung testen. 
Zu finden unter _http://www.planetgamecam.com/?locid=download
_​


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

Wenn Gamecam ressourcenschonender als Fraps arbeitet, wäre das ja mal eine Überlegung wert.


----------



## Masher (29. Dezember 2007)

Von Hypercam würde ich die finger lassen, da du nur den Desktop aufnehmen kannst und das auch nur in extrem schlechter Qualität...mfg


----------



## porgatorie (29. Dezember 2007)

Das Gute an GameCam ist das man in wmv sowie avi aufnehmen kann. Bei letzterem kann man sogar die compression für video und audio wählen. Damit ist der Recourcenhunger je nach Einstellungen unterschiedlich (uncomprimiert=wenig CPU Last aber auch hohes Datenaufkommen [kann schon mal für 10Min 5GB sein]).


----------



## der_schnitter (29. Dezember 2007)

Danke,ich lad mir mal GameCam runter.Aber Geld zahl ich für sowas nicht...
EDIT: GameCam geholt und in CS 1.6 getestet,läuft alles super.Danke ^^
Es kann aber nicht gemeinsam mit X-Fire laufen...


----------



## Wannseesprinter (29. Dezember 2007)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> Danke,ich lad mir mal GameCam runter.Aber Geld zahl ich für sowas nicht...



Dann wissen wir ja, welche Schiene du einschlagen wirst 

Ich werde Gamecam auch mal ausprobieren. Mit Gohic 3 interessant.

Update: Das Programm lädt sich nochmals bei der Installation herunter. Ihr müsst also der Firewall sagen, dass das Programm keine Bösen Absichten hat.




			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Nach dem Download ein Profil eines Spiels meiner Wahl ausgewählt...



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


...geht es ans Eingemachte. Denkste! Direkt der erste Flug ins Nasse:



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Egal, Fehlermeldung übersprungen, bin ich doch noch bei Gothic 3 rein gekommen. Leider legen sich die Fenster von Gamecam komplett (!) über das gesamte Spielgeschehen, dass ich noch nicht mal die Tastatur, geschweige denn die Maus bedienen kann. Tote Hose. Rettend mit ESC -diese Taste funktioniert doch- das Spiel verlassen, Gamecam deinstalliert. Prost!



			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## der_schnitter (31. Dezember 2007)

Ja,das ist echt doof dass sich das Fenster drüberlegt.Aber bei mir hat alles perfekt funktioniert,hab auch schon mal ein Probevideo gedreht.Und man kann übrigens auch Spiele,die nich direkt installiert sind (hihi,crack) manuell hinzufügen wie bei X-Fire.
Aber es ist schon kacke dass man beide nicht gleichzeitig bei Spieln laufen lassen kann (vlt ist das der Grund wieso Fraps nicht geht bei mir)


----------



## Wannseesprinter (31. Dezember 2007)

Ist die Aufnahmequalität passabel?


----------



## der_schnitter (1. Januar 2008)

Nun,ich habe nicht sehr viel Erfahrung mit Videoaufzeichnungen aber ich finde es sieht ganz gut aus für die 512x384 Bildpunkte.Aber das Fenster während des Spielens und die Nichtkompatibilität zu Xfire nerven echt gewaltig...


----------



## der_schnitter (23. Januar 2008)

Das Problem mit Xfire hat sich von selbst gelöst.Xfire bietet nun auch die Möglichkeit,Spielevideos aufzuzeichnen.Bisher nur als Beta Feature,da Call Of Duty 2 rumzickt,aber bei DoD:S und Battlefield Vietnam hat alles problemlos geklappt.Sehr zu empfehlen.


----------



## blueman (23. Januar 2008)

Wie siehst es denn mit Snagit aus?


----------



## der_schnitter (23. Januar 2008)

Ich hab die PCGH DVD irgendwo hinter mir liegen...aber da müsste ich das Laufwerk öffnen,um das mal anzutesten 
(offtopic: )
@blueman,dein Avatar erinnert mich an den eines gewissen Moderators...^^


----------



## Wannseesprinter (27. Januar 2008)

der_schnitter schrieb:


> @blueman,dein Avatar erinnert mich an den eines gewissen Moderators...^^



Die blauen Flitzer sind wie eine Seuche 

Wenn du Snagit ausprobiert hast, sag mal bitte, ob es Fraps das Wasser reichen kann.


----------



## der_schnitter (1. Februar 2008)

Bei mir funktioniert Fraps eh nicht...(siehe oben irgendwo).Ich wills aber wissen und werde wohl mal verschiedene Versionen ausprobieren.
Im direkten Vergleich GameCam gegen Xfire ist GameCam mein Favorit.Wenn ich mir es zutraue,kann ich mich ja mal evtl an einen Artikel/Howto wagen.Snagit wird gleich installiert und ausprobiert (juhu,Reim xD).(was dann wahrscheinlich mein erster kompetenter Beitrag in diesem Forum wäre )

Ich habe nun Videos im Spiel GTA: San Andreas mit den Tools Xfire,GameCam und SnagIt gemacht.Fraps werde ich wohl mal eine andere Version probieren müssen.Mein Favorit steht jetzt schon fest,wobei ich Fraps sofern es denn funktionieren will,auch eine Chacne geben werde 
Einen kleinen Vergleich werde ich in schriftlicher Form darbringen und die aufgenommenen Videos werden auf Youtube gestellt.
Da SnagIt leider in GTA katastrophal abgeschnitten hat,werde ich diesem Programm in einem anderen Spiel eine 2. Chance geben (ihr müsst das auf youtube sehen^^)
Ich fahre aber morgen Mittag zum Schifahren und werde dann wohl eine Woche vom Internet abgeschnitten sein.Zwar werde ich den Laptop mitnehmen,aber ich kann nicht garantieren,dass ich bis morgen früh alles fertig kriege...


----------

